# Some news of my corner tank (190L)



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

One word, WOW!... Very impressive!!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

lookin good .. looking very good..


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice! I wish my tank was that accessible...but mine is acrylic and isn't open on top.

Keep it going!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful, indeed.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

How did you get that Hemianthus micranthemoides to grow like that?


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thats one of the nicest corner tanks I have seen. Your use of reds is nicely done, not overpowering. If I had to nitpick I'd say the other plant that is in the hill on the right, gets lost a bit. But that is nitpicking. My overall impression is wow!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi Pierre 

You already knows my opinion about your tank : I'd like it, except the pyramid of HM ... But for all the rest : it' incredible !!! And the health of plants seems to be impressive ... =D>

A last word to you : "Vive la France"


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks just amazing. The "grass" in the foreground ist very beautiful, nice tank!


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi!
Thanks for vieing guys!
Well for the HM and haven't got a clue, at the beginning it wasn't growing very well but one day it exploded  Then i just had to trim a little bit to get it that way but now it's a bit too "built" (isn't very natural  )
You're right for the rotala in the hill on the right it's a bit lost i'll try to trim the HM to get it more space to grow  
But This tank is not gonna change until i come August! I'm moving for 2months! >> 3weeks in Japan   i'll try to see Amano's tanks... And for my come back i'll re set up my tank but this time with aquasoil


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Japan?? we should meet up..


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Are you located in Japan? Where?


----------



## roscoe (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice  
Tunze makes a cool reactor/diffusor :wink:


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, this tank's really something!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Beauty tank! What are your lighting specs on that tank?


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Thx 
I use 2*70w HQI bubbles : 5200°K


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's an amazing tank, corner or not.

How long did it take to set the tank up the way it is? Must have been quite a while. That's a lot of plants and placed in the right place too!


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Absolutely Gourgeous! I wish I could accomplish something like that!


----------

